# περιλαμβανόμενου



## shawnee

I have often wondered what the difference is when the prefix συν is added to this word. There are many and varied contexts of course but let's say that we are talking about a list which includes various items.


----------



## elliest_5

shawnee said:


> I have often wondered what the difference is when the prefix συν is added to this word. There are many and varied contexts of course but let's say that we are talking about a list which includes various items.


Well, although I have the feeling that very often the verbs are used interchangeably, I would say that "περιλαμβάνω"  is used to state the content/enumerate the contents of something: 

"Το πρόγραμμα περιλαμβάνει τρεις ώρες διδασκαλίας, δύο ώρες ελεύθερης μελέτης και μία ώρα εξέτασης την εβδομάδα"

 The genitive of the participle of this verb "περιλαμβανομένου" is more often used as an adjectival participle, such as: 

"Η τιμή των περιλαμβανομένων δραστηριοτήτων ανέρχεται στα 20 ευρώ την ώρα για την κάθε μία"

And it is less commonly used as an absolute genitive -"γενική απόλυτη"= with parenthetic information -επεξήγηση:

"Η διάρκεια του προγράμματος, περιλαμβανομένων των ωρών διδασκαλίας, των ωρών ελεύθερης μελέτης και της ώρας εξέτασης"

Note that for the more acceptable use, you need to enumerate everything that is included "περιλαμβάνεται".

On the other hand, the verb "συμπεριλαμβάνω" focuses more on the fact that something is included somewhere ADDITIONALLY to whatever else is included, which is usually taken for granted.

"Η τιμή του δωματίου συμπεριλαμβάνει πρωινό" (the price obviously includes the daily price of the room and additionally it also includes the price of breakfast)

The participle of this verb is very commonly used as an absolute genitive:

"Όλοι οι μαθητές του σχολείου, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των αποφοίτων, έχουν δικαίωμα συμμετοχής..." (the group "students" obviously comprises current students but additionally it also includes former students of the school)


----------



## shawnee

Finally understood! And how not with such a wonderful explanation. Ευχαριστώ eliest 5.


----------



## OssianX

Another detail: my dictionary gives both περιλαμβάνω and περιλαβαίνω.  Are both still in current usage?  I'm getting the impression that the former is winning out; is that right?


----------



## elliest_5

OssianX said:


> Another detail: my dictionary gives both περιλαμβάνω and περιλαβαίνω.  Are both still in current usage?  I'm getting the impression that the former is winning out; is that right?



hmmm....I think that "περιλαβαίνω" is currently used with a totally different (kind of idiomatic) meaning which could be translated as "take on somebody" or "take over somebody/a case" in the sense of taking the iniciative to deal with somebody or something (usually problematic) in a very firm and decisive way.

Examples:

"Έπρεπε να βλεπες τον Κωστάκη χτες: όλο φασαρία και γελάκια στην τάξη, μέχρι που τον περιλαβαίνει η δασκάλα και τον κατσαδιάζει για τα καλά"

"Ο Γιωργάκης είναι πολύ άτακτος τώρα τελευταία, κάτσε να τον περιλάβω εγώ, θα του δώσω κι ένα χέρι ξύλο και θα στρώσει"

"Δε γίνεται δουλειά έτσι, έχουμε καθυστερήσει πολύ με αυτό το πρότζεκτ, κάτσε να φωνάξω τη Μαρία να το περιλάβει ως ειδική που είναι για να τελειώνουμε καμιά φορά"

NB1 Actually, it is only in the present form that we can talk about two different verb forms "περιλαβαίνω" and "περιλαμβάνω" : all other forms and tenses are the same (περιέλαβα, περιλάβω, έχω περιλάβει). Interestingly, however, I think that the subjunctive  forms (περιλάβω/περιλάβει) in the examples I gave would be associated only with the verb "περιλαβαίνω" since they are used with a  very distinct meaning from that of the same forms used in the sense of the verb "περιλαμβάνω" 

cf.
Στην εργασία μου θα περιλάβω 5 κεφάλαια και ένα επίμετρο.
Το πρόγραμμα του συνεδρίου θα περιλάβει 23 ομιλίες.


I hope this doesn't sound too complicated to nonnative speakers


----------



## OssianX

I think, elliest_5, that it probably sounds exactly as complicated as it is -- which is enormously helpful.  I can't *retain* all I want to know, but I sure want to know everything.  Thanks.


----------



## elliest_5

Well, I should just clarify that the use of "περιλαβαίνω" that I described above is highly idiomatic and probably very rare in written texts (I am not even sure whether it is used with that meaning all over Greece or it is just a local idiomatism of the area I grew up in - Northern Peloponese) 

In any case you should'nt really worry about it since the 95% of the cases of forms of the verb "περιλαμβάνω" you will come across will bear the dominant meaning of "include" and only if you cannot make any sense of the use of the verb will you have to consider the possibility that it is "that other meaning". As for the present form "περιλαβαίνω" and its paradigm, it is also not very likely to be found in written texts (unless it is in a very colloquial/dialectal reported dialogue).


----------



## OssianX

Yes, I see that -- it's using it myself I worry about.  (Amazing how different active & passive understanding are, and active & passive linguistic performance.)  Thanks.


----------



## elliest_5

OssianX said:


> Amazing how different active & passive understanding are, and active & passive linguistic performance.


Oh, yes that's so true (and often infuriating, when you realise that although you perfectly understand what's being said you can't reply at the same level)!

OK, for starters you just need to memorise a more or less standard expression - a threat in particular - containing the verb "περιλαβαίνω":

"Άσε κάτω τα πατατάκια μου {or any other order you want your listener to follow} μη σε περιλάβω με καμια βρεμένη σανίδα!" 
[obviously not suitable for situations where you want to be polite though ]


----------

